# Arties for Reds



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

What are the best arties to throw for Reds? When I bayfish, I usually throw spoons but was wondering what else works real well.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Hard to beat a Gulp shrimp under a popping cork, it's like a dinner bell with a piece of candy under it to a redfish.

I also have good luck with shallow running crankbaits in chartreuse or gold.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Topwaters...my go tos are a skitterwalk chart/blk or a bone/chrome top dog

Plastics....Any good paddletail....red/white, pearl/chart. glow/chart are my favs

The surf, im kinda hard headed when it comes to a spoon!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Today i caught a 28" and a 20 1/2 " red both on a ttf trout killer who dat color it was fun.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

I typically throw the same stuff i throw for trout. Nothing special here. The gulp under a cork is a good choice in skinny water though.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

In the surf, gold spoon is hard to beat

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Appreciate all the inputs. I guess I better check my lure inventory to see what all I have that you recommended. Thanks!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

any soft plastic "assassin/paddle/split-tail" in strawberry/chartruese!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Artificials for Reds*

My go-to for redfish in the surf is a gold bladed spinnerbait with a white plastic tail.

I also catch many as incidental when fishing for Pompano with a jig and teaser.

On top: I throw a bone colored spook. JMHO C2


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Blind Casting:
1) Morning Glory or Pink Ghost SW Assassin Paddle Tails, 1/8 jig head
2) Pink/Chrome or Bone/Chrome Spook Jr (change out hooks)
3) Gulp Shrimp or Gulp Mantis Shrimp on a 1/8 jig head

Sight Casting:
1) Marshworks Killa Squilla in Croaker color on 1/16 or 1/8 jig head
2) Buggs
3) Gold Glitter DOA

Note: these are my bay lures. Dont fish the surf a lot, but when I do it's usually with shrimp for trout.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Ill Second the Spoon...1/2 ounce,gold or Silver.and bring plenty of leader material,those bull red gill plates cut thru just about anything.cept maybe Piano wire,lol


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Went out this morning started with strawberry/white paddle tail switched to white/chartreuse paddle tail. Works for speck too.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd appreciate if you could school me on pompano. I caught a couple this year on live shrimp.

One was on the second shallow sand bar wash in 18" of water. I suspect there were them little white outside, purple inside clams on that bar. That fish was full of them all crunched 1/4" or less pieces.

Pompano and a red or a few sounds good to me!

I think I caught them in June. I don't get out all that much. Is it too late for them?

--TheAnt



Charlie2 said:


> My go-to for redfish in the surf is a gold bladed spinnerbait with a white plastic tail.
> 
> I also catch many as incidental when fishing for Pompano with a jig and teaser.
> 
> On top: I throw a bone colored spook. JMHO C2


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

jc said:


> any soft plastic "assassin/paddle/split-tail" in strawberry/chartruese!


Or red/white tail


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> I'd appreciate if you could school me on pompano. I caught a couple this year on live shrimp.
> 
> One was on the second shallow sand bar wash in 18" of water. I suspect there were them little white outside, purple inside clams on that bar. That fish was full of them all crunched 1/4" or less pieces.
> 
> ...


I've not yet caught any pompano but Fall is supposed to be a good season for them and that's right around the corner.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pompano Fishing*

Yeppers; the first cold front has come and the fish will be moving; either in or down the coast.

Pompano can be caught right in the wash. Most people try to fish too far and go past the fish. I can easily reach 100 yards but only if I have to.

I use jigs with teasers exclusively. I will sweeten up a jig with a tad of fresh cut shrimp. I also fish a tandem jig rig at times.

You want the jig to be washed off the bar into the trough where the fish are waiting. Cast at the back of the wave and let the wave action wash it off.

Don't be surprised to catch everything on this rig.

When I finished? this dissertation, I realized that I didn't mention using bait. I apologize.

I fish bait with either a two dropper rig or Carolina(fishfinder) rig with 1/0 circle hooks baited with either sandfleas or fresh cut market shrimp. Cast out and wait. Take a chair and a sand spike with you. Tight lines and good fishing.

Maybe I should write a book on surf fishing the Gulf? JMHO C2


----------

